# Frogspawn ate my Goby



## Sand-Dollar (Nov 30, 2008)

My small yellow goby has been missing for 2 days. Yesterday when I went home for lunch I noticed the frogspawn, normaly fully open during the day was half closed and the goby was absent. Thats pretty much all the evidence I have, other than that the goby was hosting the FS the day before.
I didn't think that the Frogspawn would take a fish... 

Emil


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i've... never had one do that. I didnt think they could. They can sting for sure but cant eat whole fish...

My watchman has been fine for a few years now ...what type of gobie was it?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Many clown gobies will live amongst frogspawn and hammer coral. I could only see something like this happening if the specimen was very small and unhealthy. I do not see the coral being the cause of death.


----------



## Sand-Dollar (Nov 30, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> i've... never had one do that. I didnt think they could. They can sting for sure but cant eat whole fish...
> 
> My watchman has been fine for a few years now ...what type of gobie was it?


It is (was) a very small clown goby. Also it seemed to be acting a little strange... weird swimming, but since I only had it for 2 weeks its hard to say if it was sick. He didn't seem to eat much... the tank was covered that day so I dont think it got out. And, I have tested the water for spikes but nothing to indicate a hidden rotting fish.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

One little dead fish won't change much IMO, so water parameter check won't show much. If you have cleanup crew and your little fish already died, it may have been eaten already.

I would still look for the little guy. It could be hiding and resting somewhere.

However, if you think it didn't look healthy (sounds like he wasn't, based on your description) it may have died as you suspect, but not likely frogspawn would be the cause.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I always hear of those little guys going missing. I remember tabatha's jumping into the sump.

Eitherway, sorry you lost him. They are very cute.


----------



## Sand-Dollar (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought about the sump . . . not there. It's funny, before I got into this reef hobby I would never believed that a fish could just vanish like that. But with all the holes and crevices, it may have just died and been devoured. If so, kudos to my cleanup crew.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Ive had bad luck with gobies.. they always go missing.. and i swear my coral banded shrimp has a smile on his face.


----------

